# Girls do you prefer hairy or smooth men?



## falconpunch (Aug 2, 2011)

.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

SMOOTH!

Although a wee bit of hair is okay. If you're a freaking gorilla, that is...nasty to me.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Clean babie yummy smooth skin !!!!;D


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I love me some man fur.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

No preference. It's not something the guy can control, so why should I judge him on it?

But it would be kindof cool if a yeti-man picked me up and stole me away to a far distant land where we could cuddle together without blankets in the cold cold wind.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

smooth 

I hate hairy beasts. It's a turn-off for me


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

We're talking the penile region right?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

crystaltears said:


> smooth
> 
> I hate hairy beasts. It's a turn-off for me


grr!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

opcorn


----------



## IfWinterEnds (Jun 4, 2010)

Haaairrry. Just a preference though, there are plenty of nice smooth men. I've just always had a liking for beards, or some facial hair. Usually comes with a hairy chest.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I like me an ape.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Somewhere inbetween...too smooth- not into pre-teens, thanks.
Beards are hot, I like a nice 5 oclock shadow


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Doesn't really matter to me, lol.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Smooth, but he has to have hairy legs


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

Extremely hairy with the exception of his pubic area.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

shaven


----------



## benyamin (May 11, 2010)

i dont get why girls hate hair on guy when its natural....women now days becoming more and more bi in the end they would want a man with make up


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Yay some people voted yeti! Oh wait 2/3 of those are guys I think.

To the trimmed people. Will you assist with the trimming process?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Whaaat?! I trim you, you trim me. That's what love is about right?


----------



## CaffeineAddict (Aug 6, 2011)

benyamin said:


> i dont get why girls hate hair on guy when its natural....women now days becoming more and more bi in the end they would want a man with make up


Let me preface this by saying that I'm biased: my friends have an amusing running joke about how I'm a cross between Gerard Butler and Hugh Jackman (the MF'n Wolverine), which I'm absolutely fine with, considering how plenty of females rave over them.

I've been in three long-term relationships and all three loved the hairiness, even though it's apparently a godforsaken taboo in today's hairless, Justin Bieber-obsessed society... or is it? The thread voting looks like it's pretty close.

The girl I was just in a relationship with for 2 years/3+ months said that my rugged look is one of the things that instantly caught her initial attraction when she was 14 back in July 2008!

I always facepalm to the absolute max whenever I see a guy going out and getting some kind of wax or pedicure simply to conform to the whims of society. I hate it even more when I see a guy in a relationship with a girl and he does it *only* to please her. If the person you're with can't accept you for who you are, then the relationship isn't truly cut out for either one of you.

Funny mentioning... the girl I was with for those 2+ years, I'd often tease her by saying I was going to go out and wax the hair off my body, and she'd go ballistic, telling me that if I got rid of my body hair then she'd forgo shaving her legs. Funny stuff.

In a relationship between a man and a woman, why can't the man be the man and the woman be the woman?

_Well, hey, CaffeineAddict, what's wrong with people just being people?!_ Nothing. What's wrong with a man being a man?

I don't begrudge any guy the right to get rid of his body hair, but in a society today that features emasculated, wimpy, puny little guys that are not embodying the _*man*_, I've lost hope. _So, uh, CaffeineAddict, what's 'embodying the man'?_ That's subjective and, well, let me just say this:

Is that an unpopular opinion of mine? Probably. I don't really mind, though. I'm simply glad that there are females out there who appreciate the look of a man. For those that don't, oh well -- enjoy the boytoys!


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

trimmed or hairy with no back hair. 

but if he doesn't expect me to be hairless down there, i'd be cool with his back hair.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Heh, I'm a hairy beast so I guess I'm lucky to have a girl who is ok with it.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

This was me standing outside the bars last night. I think I was stretching (crazy night):


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a lot of body hair for my age. Some guys my age barely have any hair around their bodies. I have lone hairs and patches on my biceps and upper back. I find it kind of gross, and am considering waxing it or something. Luckily enough, it's only sort of faint and not too noticeable.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

benyamin said:


> i dont get why girls hate hair on guy when its natural....women now days becoming more and more bi in the end they would want a man with make up


LOVE men with mascara!

I like my men smooth. Nothing grosses me out more than leg hair, chest hair and back hair. Hair in the arm pits is okay though I prefer it shaved.

A small bit of facial hair is fine, however it better be shaved for certain activities... otherwise, ouch it hurts!


----------



## muffinmaster (Jul 18, 2011)

This thread is making me much more confident about it. /sarcasm


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

> i dont get why girls hate hair on guy when its natural.


Why do guys hate hair on girls when it's natural? How is it any different to demand girls always shave and not guys? Our society has been steadily moving towards hairless being the ideal for both genders.


----------



## sighsigh (Nov 9, 2010)

For guys:

Hair on the back, shoulders, upper arms should be removed.
Hair on the chest is personal preference (IMO it is better to be removed). 
Other hair (legs, forearms, armpits, etc.) should not be touched.
Pubic hair should be trimmed.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Facial hair - yes
chest hair - no


----------



## iamf1fth (May 20, 2011)

smooth.<3


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> I like my men smooth. Nothing grosses me out more than leg hair, chest hair and back hair.


That's a new one. I didn't know women got grossed out by leg hair.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> Let me preface this by saying that I'm biased: my friends have an amusing running joke about how I'm a cross between Gerard Butler and Hugh Jackman (the MF'n Wolverine), which I'm absolutely fine with, considering how plenty of females rave over them.I've been in three long-term relationships and all three loved the hairiness, even though it's apparently a godforsaken taboo in today's hairless, Justin Bieber-obsessed society... or is it? The thread voting looks like it's pretty close.The girl I was just in a relationship with for 2 years/3+ months said that my rugged look is one of the things that instantly caught her initial attraction when she was 14 back in July 2008!I always facepalm to the absolute max whenever I see a guy going out and getting some kind of wax or pedicure simply to conform to the whims of society. I hate it even more when I see a guy in a relationship with a girl and he does it only to please her. If the person you're with can't accept you for who you are, then the relationship isn't truly cut out for either one of you.Funny mentioning... the girl I was with for those 2+ years, I'd often tease her by saying I was going to go out and wax the hair off my body, and she'd go ballistic, telling me that if I got rid of my body hair then she'd forgo shaving her legs. Funny stuff.In a relationship between a man and a woman, why can't the man be the man and the woman be the woman?Well, hey, CaffeineAddict, what's wrong with people just being people?! Nothing. What's wrong with a man being a man?I don't begrudge any guy the right to get rid of his body hair, but in a society today that features emasculated, wimpy, puny little guys that are not embodying the man, I've lost hope. So, uh, CaffeineAddict, what's 'embodying the man'? That's subjective and, well, let me just say this:Is that an unpopular opinion of mine? Probably. I don't really mind, though. I'm simply glad that there are females out there who appreciate the look of a man. For those that don't, oh well -- enjoy the boytoys!


I wouldn't take it so personally :lol. Think of it this way, if you have hair you have the advantage. Why? Because you can always remove it. Plus, if there are times where feats of great physical strength are required you can always grow it back.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I actually prefer hairy men. I'll admit that a guy with a nice buff, waxed chest is pretty hot, but I don't think I'd ever want a guy to be totally smooth...there's just something wrong about it. lol


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

In between I guess but it doesn't matter really. I like stubble and a little bit on the tummy too :b Not fond of the gorilla-esque look or dudes who wax their legs!


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

Trimmed I guess.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Either/or but trimmed.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> This was me standing outside the bars last night. I think I was stretching (crazy night):


*swoons* :mushy


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Smooth, but happy trails can be cute on some guys.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I think I may just like sabre-toothed tiger meat and woolly mammoth fur. Testosterone correlates with body hair in many ways, like at the abdomen and back (though high levels also cause male pattern baldness) as well as muscle development, and thus the ability to provide for and protect myself and our hunchbacked children. Evolution's never clear-cut, obviously. Maybe I'm off the mark. 
Stubble is awesome.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I never thought women cared about body hair on men. Great, another thing for me to worry about.  :roll


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I guess I do prefer a smoother chest to a hairy one and the same goes for the back. But in all honesty, I don't think it matters all that much to me, so long as the guy isn't what I consider too hairy. Ohh, and stubble's definitely a must!


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

I don't care, not a fan of back hair though...


----------



## jaderose (Jul 23, 2011)

benyamin said:


> i dont get why girls hate hair on guy when its natural....women now days becoming more and more bi in the end they would want a man with make up


I don't get why guys hate hair on girls when it is natural. But that is a whole other topic.

As for a man, I like a little hair.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

In conclusion: 50% like it, 50% don't


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

JustKittenRightMeow said:


> SMOOTH!
> 
> Although a wee bit of hair is okay. If you're a freaking gorilla, that is...nasty to me.


 I'm with you on that, some hair is ok but when you start looking like sasquach it's time to wax or shave.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

One important option is missing: "I'm fine with all".

EDIT:
The thing is, I expect to be accepted with all my body-hair so I want to be fair and not expect my man to do or not do something with his body-hair. Occasional experimentation is exciting, though!!!!


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Call me crazy but I like when a guy has some body hair. Smooth just isn't as attractive imo.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

All the gorilla-bashing in this thread is upsetting me. :|

As for me, a couple of months ago I engaged in an ill-conceived body hair-trimming spree, where I trimmed the hair on my entire body. It looked rather strange to me, although the smoothness turned me on. I think it's better that I look like a man and don't go down the road of caring about my body hair.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> All the gorilla-bashing in this thread is upsetting me. :|
> 
> As for me, a couple of months ago I engaged in an ill-conceived body hair-trimming spree, where I trimmed the hair on my entire body. It looked rather strange to me, although the smoothness turned me on. I think it's better that I look like a man and don't go down the road of caring about my body hair.


Oh god. D:

How'd it feel to itch and burn for a week as all the hair on your body started to grow back in? I can't stand it when just one small area of hair grows back... nevermind my whole body.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I like the winter so he may need some fur to keep warm lol


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

phoelomek said:


> Oh god. D:
> 
> How'd it feel to itch and burn for a week as all the hair on your body started to grow back in? I can't stand it when just one small area of hair grows back... nevermind my whole body.


I didn't shave it all the way, I just used my beard trimmer to trim it to a short length. But it was still the smoothest sensation I've ever felt. It gave me a sense of what it must be like to touch a girl. :mushy But anyway, I actually like that rough stubbly sensation. I'm always stroking my face.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

WalkingDisaster said:


> I never thought women cared about body hair on men. Great, another thing for me to worry about.  :roll


Just worry about visceral fat.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Not sure what body part(s) we're talking about!

Face: smooth
Chest: not smooth, a medium amount is good
Legs: hairy

Not going mention pubic!


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Face: smooth, stubble or beard - I like all
Body: I guess I don't really care, medium amount

I didn't vote, not enough options.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

proximo20 said:


> Just worry about visceral fat.


Well I'm not fat, but not skinny or muscular either. I should probably go to the gym.


----------



## emmaaa (Aug 12, 2011)

It depends ! Some guys look great with beards/facial hair while others can't really pull it off.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm part Asian, so body hair is an alien concept to me. :teeth I have quite hairy legs though for some reason lol.

Strangely enough however, I find the idea of some hair on a woman quite attractive. :boogie

*Readily accepts weirdest poster in thread award


----------



## AloneTillTheEnd (Aug 15, 2011)

Hairy men aren't attractive. Body hair should be trimmed in most areas. 

Shaven areas include the back, chest, butt, face, and happy trail.


----------



## Tipa (Aug 13, 2011)

I really don't care lol. I can take or leave it. I like some hair though at least, it weirds me out when guys don't have body hair lol


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

I am a male and prefer smooth females. Hair is just not appealing on females. I just don't find chewbacca sexy. Though I have a beard and mustache going on. Some girls like that but I don't grow facial hair because of that.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Can someone explain to me what a "happy trail" is?


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

^ 
Line of hair that goes from the navel down south to the heynow region. 'Tis a very happy trail indeed. :yes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Either way is fine. I quite like running my fingers through a hairy chest. I'm also not interested in making men feel awful about something that is totally natural. Especially when I'm pretty lax with shaving myself.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

phoelomek said:


> ^
> Line of hair that goes from the navel down south to the heynow region. 'Tis a very happy trail indeed. :yes


Oh, that. I would never dream of shaving that, it's done no harm to me!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My snail trail gets really long, dark hairs now and then. It's so weird. Sorry, derailing thread. Back to the hairy men.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I guess I'll go with the medium hairy, not Yeti-hairy, neither porn-star-hairless kind.


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

Are we talking about facial hair or more to the bottom parts of the body ?

Well, I'm more hairy than most of my asian fellows — probably because I have some russian blood mixed in me, but I'm totally waxed you-know-where.

The ladies remove their body hair to please us. I want to please them to. I've been told that it's a much more enjoyable experience for them when I'm all smooth. So guys, I suggest you give it a try. :wink


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Shaved my happy trails once, didn't like it. Feels and I think looks good to have hair there  I trim my chest hair sometimes, but I think I'd submit to the whims of a girlfriend, unless they're too outlandish. As for hairy females, me no like... well, but I don't like completely shaven either -- makes them look like mannequins. I like myself a nice landing strip, if you catch my drift :b


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't mind unless the guy has back hair.


----------



## wolfpackofone (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't care, and I hope for the guy I'm with not to either. I can go forever without shaving my legs before anyone notices anyway.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm real self-conscious of my hair on my body, and because of that I look at this thread as an opportunity to face my fears and overcome my own personal problems with this(sigh)...

Well, here goes nothing...

----------------------------------------

This is me and a couple of my hairless friends last December (4 days before Xmas [you can probably guess which one I am]):









--------------------------------

And, as some of you know, lately I've been trying real hard to pick up the ladies. I was fortunate enough to find girls who both like a hairy mane AND white hair (yes!):










-------------------------------------

Haha, you know, I'm actually pretty talented.. I made a game of myself for the local middle school in my town and it turned out to be a pretty big hit:










---------------------------------

My grandpa:










-------------------------

I'm a bit of a fitness nut as well! I find that the more I hang around bicyclist the more I fit in well with my surroundings (although, they can't find a bike my size sadly):










-----------------------------

So yeah, there it is...

It's hard being the hairiest guy in town, and coming from a past voted in high school "the least likely to be bald", I'm starting to feel pretty good about myself 

Thanks guys! )))))))

PM me if you'd like to chat! I have yahoo and facebook as well! :clap


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

HAHAHA.

Anyway...I like both smooth and a bit of hair. Can't stand excessive neck and back hair, though. A fine layer is good anywhere else though.


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

I used to be a hairy man, but then my now ex convinced me to wax my chest and lower region; never again :no

Now I just shave, mainly because I'm scared to let it grow back in.


----------



## TallGirl (Aug 23, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> Either way is fine. I quite like running my fingers through a hairy chest. I'm also not interested in making men feel awful about something that is totally natural. Especially when I'm pretty lax with shaving myself.


I totally agree with this, but I prefer the hairy chest to smooth lol. I also love it when a guy doesn't quite have a beard, but it's not smooth either (my friends call it "scruffle"). It's the roguish look... like Nathan Fillion


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

I love me a hairy man. <3


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I like teh happy trails. :mushy


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Haha Happy trails, they can be hot, I like a smooth chest though, yum.


----------



## medicinmels (Jul 11, 2011)

No hairy chest or back! Not my cup of tea.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> I'm part Asian, so body hair is an alien concept to me. :teeth I have quite hairy legs though for some reason lol.


Same here Im also half asian and half english. I dont have any hair on my chest, or stomach its as smooth as a babies bum :b. and I have hairy legs but nothing other the top. Thats what happens when you mix the genes :teeth


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

Prefer smooth/trimmed, but it depends on what looks best on the individual.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

As long as there's no hair on the back/shoulders it's fine but I do wish men would shave their armpits and butt crack. That stuff is nasty. The pubes should be trimmed.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I prefer men in their natural state whatever that may be. I love beards and goatees. I love hair on legs and arms. Chest hair is fine. I'm accepting of back hair although it's not exactly a turn on. Happy trails are, of course, awesome.

If you trim/shave, I guess that's fine, but it shouldn't look like you've spent a lot of time on it.


----------



## scamp (May 26, 2010)

Akane said:


> Why do guys hate hair on girls when it's natural? How is it any different to demand girls always shave and not guys? Our society has been steadily moving towards hairless being the ideal for both genders.


I was thinking the same thing....it bothers me how guys expect women to be perfectly hairless when it's also completely unnatural. Grrr. I'm a hairy girl, I can't help it.



Paper Samurai said:


> Strangely enough however, I find the idea of some hair on a woman quite attractive. :boogie
> 
> *Readily accepts weirdest poster in thread award


:kiss

Anyways, I really like hairy guys. I am much more attracted to a guy with a hairy chest, hairy legs. I don't get why some guys shave their chest; I've had ex's who do that and it felt weird touching a prickly chest. Let it grow!! And I love facial hair and that scruffy look....very sexy. There's nothing wrong with clean shaven, but I'm just attracted to that sexy hairy man look.


----------



## Pheebs (Nov 22, 2011)

I like smooth chests and backs... as for arms, legs, stubble, happy trail etc, grow away! Haha.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Akane said:


> Why do guys hate hair on girls when it's natural? How is it any different to demand girls always shave and not guys? Our society has been steadily moving towards hairless being the ideal for both genders.


It's definitely not a turn off for me if girls want to go all natural


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

Cris Evans in What's Your Number? And Ryan Reynolds when he doesn't shave are good examples of the chest and stomach hair I like on a guy.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Smooth. As someone who was hairy and comes from a very hairy family, I hate (thick dark) hair anywhere but the private areas and on top of the head. I like Nick Lachey back then he was in his early 30's :b


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll tell you why this thread is stupid. 

First off for a guy, trimming the baby making baster is a must for obvious reasons. Same goes for the ladies and their cake oven. 

Second, it's just body hair. It's removable and shouldn't play a major role in whether or not you like or love a guy. You can get with the guy and shave his back for him. How the hell else is he gonna do it himself? Asking your buddy to shave your back is just a little weird and crosses some lines, I'm sure of it. I mean really. I'm sure most guys don't even care and will shave their body hair according to the desires of his gf or wife anyways.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I prefer short, furry and funny.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

vomits


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I prefer smooth but a little hair is ok. I just get grossed out if a guy is yeti hairy.


----------



## GPU (Nov 5, 2011)

there is hair starting from my chest all the way down to my fat toes. though not all around... my chest and stomach look like a hairy butterfly with a fat tail... that connect to my not that hairy legs... although i am not really that hairy... i have an odd one hair on my back though.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

Arm hair and leg hair is fine, but I'm not such a fan of le yeti...

My boyfriend tried to be romantic and shave his chest/stomach for me. (He's 18 and still doesn't have that much body hair so it wasn't an issue to me in the first place.) He ended up getting razor burn. He's so adorable. XD


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

That guy over there said:


> Same here Im also half asian and half english. I dont have any hair on my chest, or stomach its as smooth as a babies bum :b. and I have hairy legs but nothing other the top. Thats what happens when you mix the genes :teeth


Hairy legs is apparently a sign of a healthy heart.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

falling down said:


> second, it's just body hair. It's removable and shouldn't play a major role in whether or not you like or love a guy. You can get with the guy and shave his back for him. How the hell else is he gonna do it himself? Asking your buddy to shave your back is just a little weird and crosses some lines, i'm sure of it. I mean really. I'm sure most guys don't even care and will shave their body hair according to the desires of his gf or wife anyways.


PHYSICAL PREFERENCES? WHAT KIND OF MADNESS IS THIS?

I've been told to expect an outgrowth of fur on my chest (genes), but so far I'm bare, save for a few oddly placed rather long twirly bits of hair dotted aroundabout my collarbone. At first I assumed they were the frontiermen of an army of manly hairs, but no. Just bizarre looking lost pubes. Sigh.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Smooth/trimmed.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm surprised to see how many said "smooth". I wouldn't think women would be at all interested in smooth men. But I guess they're probably thinking "muscular,handsome, tanned and smooth" more than "Mr Bean and smooth".


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

In between, not too hairy but not boyish smooth lol I never knew how much I loved facial hair until I met my bf, I like playing with it


----------



## MaxSchreck (Nov 1, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> No preference. It's not something the guy can control, so why should I judge him on it?
> 
> But it would be kindof cool if a yeti-man picked me up and stole me away to a far distant land where we could cuddle together without blankets in the cold cold wind.


Best reply


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

kiirby said:


> PHYSICAL PREFERENCES? WHAT KIND OF MADNESS IS THIS?
> 
> I've been told to expect an outgrowth of fur on my chest (genes), but so far I'm bare, save for a few oddly placed rather long twirly bits of hair dotted aroundabout my collarbone. At first I assumed they were the frontiermen of an army of manly hairs, but no. Just bizarre looking lost pubes. Sigh.


Hair really isn't a physical preference, unless you're talking about on the head. It's not like choosing between fat or skinny, muscular and non-muscular, tall or short, blue or brown eyes. A girl can say "ew, sasquatch back hair, grossssss" and in the 5 minutes it took to be juvenile could have realized that if she's into him as a person aside from the sasquatch back hair, she could suggest he shave his back or shave the guy's back for him and realize it's not so ew because it's removable. lol

BTW you're 19, your chest hair is soon to come bro. lol



PickleNose said:


> I'm surprised to see how many said "smooth". I wouldn't think women would be at all interested in smooth men. But I guess they're probably thinking "muscular,handsome, tanned and smooth" more than "Mr Bean and smooth".


:clap:haha


----------



## mistyeyes (Oct 27, 2011)

Some chest hair is ok.. Back and neck hair is not. And even if you're born with it, there are things you can do to get rid if it!

I also prefer their nether regions (hehe) smooth and shaved. Much better!!!!


----------

